# Aphids



## Exotic-Mantis (Sep 9, 2005)

Is it possible to purchase aphids anywhere? I doubt it because they are concidered pests, but so are flies and they sell them, so i'm not sure. Does anyone know?

Thanks

Eros


----------



## infinity (Sep 9, 2005)

If you find out, let me know because I prefer aphids! - slower, don't jump and *psychologically* less 'dirty' than flies or crickets...

Or you could breed them? - they're hermaphrodites I believe so stick one on a rose or something soft-stemmed and you'll have colonies in no time  

oops, meant parthenogenic


----------



## Jesse (Sep 9, 2005)

Aphids are much more difficult to culture/breed than you would think. A lot of them actually have seasonal/cyclical food preferences. Most also have a sexual and a parthenogenic (not hermaphroditic) phase which depends on the season.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Sep 9, 2005)

Bark mantids don't seem to like aphids, mine wouldn't touch them.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Sep 10, 2005)

thought blades-biological did them

this may be them http://www.blades-bio.co.uk/arthropods.htm

right column, 4 down

whether he'd export them I dont know

also seem a bit pricy but may be worthwhile if that starts a colony


----------

